# log splitter for garden tractor



## tedduf (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi everyone, 

I've recently moved to a new property and decided to purchase a JD X728 to handle all the lawn cutting and snowblowing duties. The unit came with a rear PTO and Category 1 3PT hitch (it was used). I was wondering, is it possible to purchase a log splitter that would be suitable size wise for a large garden tractor like this ? I'm not really worried about the hours on the tractor, I only plan to split wood for approx 5-7 hours each fall. Could anyone list or recommend some makers of log splitters in the 'smaller' size range ? (assuming the tractor is even cabable of doing the task). So far I have found Timberwolf and Wallenstien. Although I am not sure if the Timberwolf units are too big for my garden tractor. 

Thanks !!

Ted


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Shaver Mfg. makes some good splitters. Not sure if they are the size you want. 

http://www.shavermfg.com/LS.htm

Here are some others:

http://www.toolfetch.com/Category/Log_Splitters/Tractor_Mount_Splitter/

http://www.hallslogsplitters.com/


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

i know someone who might make one for you, but would need to be shipped out of here. he made one for his new holland's pto, really big and powerfull.


----------

